# Raise RCA output voltage



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

I need a way to boost my RCA output voltage so my audio to light modulators work correctly (color organ).....ive been using the speaker outputs on the amplifier.......any suggestions?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Do you know what the minimum voltage requirement is for the color organ to activate? And does it use SCR's (silicon controlled rectifier) or triacs to switch the AC? If you have access to the preamp output you may get better performance, but you may need to change a part. If this is a color organ kit, most come with 3 volt triacs. If you're trying to run more than ~200 watts of lighting you should replace it with a 6 volt triac. You may also need to upgrade the variable resistor that sets the sensitivity level to handle the higher output.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

Otaku said:


> Do you know what the minimum voltage requirement is for the color organ to activate? And does it use SCR's (silicon controlled rectifier) or triacs to switch the AC? If you have access to the preamp output you may get better performance, but you may need to change a part. If this is a color organ kit, most come with 3 volt triacs. If you're trying to run more than ~200 watts of lighting you should replace it with a 6 volt triac. You may also need to upgrade the variable resistor that sets the sensitivity level to handle the higher output.


yeah its a kit
but not using 200 watts 
and yes triacs

But the amp i have the rca output voltage is just too low 1.5 volts and i think your right needing 3 volts i think i remember reading that in the directions....Is there any way i can boost the voltage on the rca's between the amp to the organs?


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

like a line driver ?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I was able to get a voltage boost using an audio transformer from R/S on the color organ inputs. It quickly fried the variable resistor, which is why I mentioned changng to a beefier pot. This is the transformer I used.
http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...accessories&support=support&parentPage=family

When I needed to go for more wattage I broke down and bought a TLF from Haunt Master Products. It's a single-channel organ and will handle 600 watts. I've used it for 4 years with no problems.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

been trying to remember the haunt master name for awhile now thanks....i googled there page


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I also found some info on how to use the transformer:

http://www.shure.com/ProAudio/Products/us_pro_ea_audiotransformer


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

How about first half of this circuit...I used it on my lightning simulator for the exact same reason...To boost line level audio to a single channel color organ circuit.

http://www.hauntedillinois.com/pictures/lightningfinal1b.gif

Parts List link:
http://www.hauntedillinois.com/lightningflash.php


----------

